# fireplace mantle and trim board



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd go with something totally different. After all, the mantle is like a seperate piece of furniture and a focal point of that room.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd go with something totally different. After all, the mantle is like a seperate piece of furniture and a focal point of that room.


Agreed:yes:


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the idea of stained cherry to match your kitchen. I wouldn't do something completely different as Chrisn suggested, too many different finishes and the rooms don't flow. It doesn't have to match your trim, but it does need to match other permanent fixtures.


----------

